# Here to bore you again!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If you poor sods haven't had enough already then check out Episode 200 at www.upnorthjournal.com. It should be a good show (even though I'm in it) as Mike is on a 3 day coyote hunt (this weekend) in an area that also has wolves, will he call one up!? As always you can tell me just how bad I am! It should be ready Monday morning.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Will look forward to it, Matt. Thanks for the sarcastic self-effacing humor but you're definitely not boring. I sometimes talk with an accent just so I sound more interesting


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez I thought for sure I had you pegged with the Bosco and George Costanza remark, Now your talking with an accent??? father Guido Sarducci comes to mind????


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Geez I thought for sure I had you pegged with the Bosco and George Costanza remark, Now your talking with an accent??? father Guido Sarducci comes to mind????


Hahaha, I like to be full of surprises. Keeps peoples guessing


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you ebbs, ignore that cheeky git! Well it should be ready to listen to now!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So did anyone listen to it?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I listened to it last night thought it was good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you PH.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Loading it up now...taking some time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had that problem yesterday. It was taking forever so I stoppe it and will try again later. Sorry Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No worries mate. Take all the time you need, it must be the high demand! I think not!


----------

